# Cat Cuffs and Cat Clamp



## jimdoc (Dec 28, 2009)

There is always something new to be invented to try and stop thieves.
These surprised me at first, but when you have people that have been a target numerous times, I guess you have to do what you have to do to keep a converter on your vehicle.

http://www.catclamp.com/

http://www.cat-lock.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjUG-TIa3AM&feature=related


----------



## Palladium (Dec 28, 2009)

It's to a cat.
What a boot is to a wheel.

Oh, Oh, Or how bout this one.

It's the chastity belt for your cat. 

Somebody stop me. I'm on a roll. I got a million of them. Please feel free to forward all donations to the feed the cats foundation @ save my cat.com . 

Disclaimer. Were sorry to announce that we've had to discontinue the save the cats campaign. Due to the Carbon tax passed by congress last week we can no longer afford to have that many cat exhaling co2. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Good link Jim.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 28, 2009)

They'll never get my two cats!!!! 
Those girls rule the roost around here!! :lol:


----------

